# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  eRepublik!!!

## ballisti_tetova

kjo eshte nje loje shoqerore,pra te spjegoj me pak fjale

Regjistrohuni ne www.erepublik.com dhe zgjidhni nje shtet ku do jetoni...duhet te gjeni pune fitoni para,te bleni ushqim,mund te ushtroni me ushtrine.

Shqiperia ose Kosova nuk jane ne kete loje se nuk ka banore...po hajt vellezer te mblidhemi sa ma shume dhe te formojme shtetin tone eALBANIA.Maqedonet jane shume prane qe te fitojne shtetin e tyre se jane shume ne kete loje per 1 muaj ata sic duket do e fitojne shtetin.

PS: Nese dikush luan dhe i duhet ndihme mund te kerkoje nga une...ne loje nickun e kam veton me kerkoni me beni add

----------


## ballisti_tetova

a ska te interesuar a???

----------

